# June 2013 FO Pre-Sell



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

June Pre-Sell....Begins 5-28-13 ends midnight 6-8-13

Pink Sugar
......$20.95 lb or $20.25 lb in 5lb jug

Top: fresh, green, bergamot, and lemon.

Middle: a floral bouquet of geranium, jasmine, and lily.

Base: clean musk accords, tonka, and vanilla.

Smells like Cotton Candy & Vanilla 

Cat 4...40.80 % Cat 9....18.10% FP 212 No A, Discolors to rich dark brown

35lb minimum

Viva La Juicy [TYPE]
........$20.25 lb or $19.75 lb in 5lb jug

Top: peach, mandarin, rosewood, berry, galbanum, and grape.

Middle: a floral bouquet of orange flower, jasmin, rose, and lily.

Base: musk, tonka, vanilla, amber, cedar, and sandalwood.

Cat 4....26.82% Cat 9.... 6.37% FP 212 No A, No D

35lb minimum

Global Garden
....$18.75 lb or $18.00 lb in 5lb jug

Cat 4....19.85% Cat 9....19.85% FP 200 Some slight A, No D
Top: neroli, orange flower 
Middle: peaches, plums, juicy tangerines 
Base: tropical jasmine, sweet honeysuckles
A floral explosion with unbelieveable staying power! I have a bar that is over 1yr old and smells like it was just made. No discoloration in CP Goat Milk soap. I had the formula recreated last year to soap with more ease. This is a best seller for me, women buy it for themselves and men buy it for their wives 

35lb minimum


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Five of pink sugar please. 

One of juicy. 

Thank you!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

3 days left on the pre-sell, we've almost made minimums on all three fragrances


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this, glad you bumped it!

I would like 1 lb of each please.

I'm in need of a scent for a lavender with lavender flowers on top, any suggestions?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll take 2 juicy, 2 pink sugar and 1 global.


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill take 2lb of juicy and pink sugar 
Thanks


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Tamera.

Will you please put me down for 2 pink sugar, 2 juicy, and 1 global?

Thank you for making these fragrances available!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Angie, Heather, Jenene & Michele, thank you for the orders, I have them written down


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

* 
*

*Hi everyone,
I know you are all waiting for your shipping invoices and everything is bottled and really to go but.....I ran into a little problem and I want to share what I'm dealing with.

I bottled the Pink Sugar, and the Global Garden. When I started bottling the Viva La Juicy I noticed a problem with the fragrance. I contacted my Representative and she has feverishly working to rectify it with the lab since yesterday. When have had many emails back and forth and phone calls and I know she is doing everything she can to supply us with the very best. I never want to knowingly send out an FO that I don't feel you'll be happy with. I've worked to hard to earn your trust. I try to tell you when I know you'll get some acceleration, there are a couple but both of the fragrances are worth the extra effort. I try hard to test everything for scent and how it acts in CP soap. I do my best to only offer new fragrances that don't give you any problems.

Here is what I'm asking you to do. Please give my Rep (she's the best) the lab and myself a couple of days to work this out. I will keep you abreast of the situation as soon as I know something for sure. If you'd like me go ahead and ship your Pink Sugar and Global Garden while we are getting this situation straightened out, let me know and I'll get it right out to you. Ya'll have been so patient, please give me just a little longer. I am trying to do what I feel is best for you.
*


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I can wait. Thanks for the update and for your good sniffer!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

You are doing us a great service, and I appreciate it. I am in no hurry at all.


----------

